# Best All Terrain Tire for F-250 4x4



## SowGreen

I have had 3 different pairs of tires on my Ford F-250 with very different results and it's time for a new pair. Michelin was pretty good, Nitto Grapplers were okay, and BF Goodrich were not so good. 

For you that drive a heavy truck and use E range tires what is the best tire you have used. I'm mainly concerned with eveness of wear and longevity.


----------



## jesnic

I have a 2500 cummins and a F250 PS. Both trucks have been through multiple sets of nitto graps (ok tires) but didn't last long, BFG AT (suck) and firestone mt (awesome but loud and didn't last long). Now both trucks ride on cooper at3. Really nice ride, 55K mile warranty, great in mud, gravel and dirt. E rated and cheaper than BFG or Nitto. Michelin, I'll never own another set. They just spin in the grass.


----------



## jakecj7

You might want to try Goodyear Duratrac. I had them on my 2500 and did pretty well. Might be alittle more agressive than what you are looking for, but they did well on the road.


----------



## K80

jesnic said:


> I have a 2500 cummins and a F250 PS. Both trucks have been through multiple sets of nitto graps (ok tires) but didn't last long, BFG AT (suck) and firestone mt (awesome but loud and didn't last long). Now both trucks ride on cooper at3. Really nice ride, 55K mile warranty, great in mud, gravel and dirt. E rated and cheaper than BFG or Nitto. Michelin, I'll never own another set. They just spin in the grass.



I have the AT3 on my 1500 and it seems to be a good tire.  It is great in the rain, pools of water move out of the way of the tire...

Also, I had the tire that the AT3 replaced and it only last half of it's life but with records to show proper rotation and etc I was able to get a good refund back from Cooper. The first offer was low but the next was good.


----------



## Gaducker

Me and a buddy both have logged 80k miles on BFG ats on f three fiftys four x fours but this was ten years ago, maybe there quality has slipped but they used to be great.


----------



## SowGreen

What mileage are yall getting out of the Goodyears and the Coopers?


----------



## SowGreen

Gaducker said:


> Me and a buddy both have logged 80k miles on BFG ats on f three fiftys four x fours but this was ten years ago, maybe there quality has slipped but they used to be great.



I got 35,000 miles out of my set of BF's and that's with proper pressure and rotation. Michelins got about 65,000 and Nittos got about 55,000.


----------



## Beagler282

I got 53000 on the Terra Grappler but tried the Trail Grappler on my tundra and got 71000. Just put another set on.


----------



## L204622

i got toyo open countyr mt 37-13.50-20 and i will never buy another tire i know its not a at but i got 70k outta my last set and just bought a new set there not loud at all and last forever


----------



## skiff23

I have been runnibg Firestone Destination A/T tires for several years now. I have a F-250 and work it pretty hard hooking to multiple trailers on a dailty basis. THe tires do real good. Quiet good milage and tough . As for BFG , I will never buy another set. I ran one set and got 12,000 miles out of them. NEVER again. THe Destination has done me good.


----------



## SGaither

I've got a set of Hankook DynaPro AT on my 150. They came recommended by my tire shop and I've been very pleased with them. I've got 10,000 miles on them now and expect to get another 50,000 easily. They are extremely quiet and smooth with a farily aggressive tread pattern for and AT. I was going in for Bridgestone Dueler Revo 2 but was guided away and I'm glad I went with the Hankook. They won't break the bank either. At least look them up, you too may soon own a set.


----------



## notnksnemor

I'm currently running Falken Wildpeak A/T's on my Dodge Ram 2500.
They have a 50,000 mile warranty (limited) and seem to to be wearing better than other brands I've tried. 
They are a harder rubber tire and the ride is not quite as good, but they seem to be wearing better.

http://www.falkentire.com/Tires//WildPeak-A-T-17


----------



## bany

I ran three sets of bridgestone duelers on my f150. Didn't get 50,000 out of any sets. I just bought cooper AT3's and ran the highway for 750 miles, smooth and quiet. haven't tried the off road but they have a great pattern and good reviews


----------



## Workin2Hunt

2500 HD with E rated Toyo Open Country's on it. This is the second set i've had on it. They wear great and I got over 60k out of the first set.


----------



## mdgmc84

I had a set of General Grabber at2s on a 1500 GMC. Only had the truc for about 5k miles after i put them on though. They were Load range E and they pulled pretty good. Fairly inexpensive too, had like a 60k mile warranty or something.


----------



## southernman13

*Toyo*



L204622 said:


> i got toyo open countyr mt 37-13.50-20 and i will never buy another tire i know its not a at but i got 70k outta my last set and just bought a new set there not loud at all and last forever



I agree great tires


----------



## badger

Hankook Dynapro ATM's. 40k so far on my Cummins, and I think they have another 10-15k before they hit the minimum wear bars. Very smooth, very quiet and exceptionally good in the wet and snowy conditions. Been using Bridgestone Revo 2's and Michelins before this and the Hankooks are far better than either.


----------

